# 🔨 New workshop build! ( series of videos )



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all!

Finally it is time to build my new workshop. It will be about 11 x 17ft in size. First i need to break down a old shed. here i will build the new bigger one. I will try to reuse as much as possible to keep costs down a bit. The framing will be made out of cls wood. The siding will be made from preasure threated wood. My workshop will be isolated and heated for the winter months.

My plan is to upload a new episode every friday. 

Part 1: 




Let me know in the comments what you like or don't like about the way i work. Subscribers always welcome &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56397;


----------

